
Show HN: Voice bots for learning to *speak* a language - silverpool
https://www.magiclingua.com
======
silverpool
I wasted too much time tapping in fun apps and still couldn't speak. That's
why I built a voice bot that teaches me conversations. Curious to hear your
feedback, let me know!

